# Ice on th res and pipe.



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Just wondering how thick the ice is on res and pipe. A fishing report would be nice to.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I talked to someone last week in Jamestown who claimed there was still open water through some areas, but it is thicker in some areas as few anglers are out.

Haven't heard a word yet on reports.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I was wondering about the crappie and ice conditions on the res. Anybody been out there yet? I will be trying the area the weekend of the 20-21 and will post what I find.

Any help?


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

some open water still!!!


----------

